# New Holland TC55DA rims??



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello!

I have a 2006 NH TC55 with R4 tires. I would like to swap to ag R1 tires. Will I need new rims? and where might I get those used vs. new?

Thanks!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Unless you are changing tire sizes, no, you do not need new rims.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you need rims, here is where I found some of the best prices (last time I bought rims a few years ago).

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/default.asp

I hope you take what stack says staying with the same size tire. I had to replace mine because of chloride cancer.

Larry


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

On my little Kubota the r4 and r1 tire options used different rim diameters. It's not the case with every compact tractor though. Mine used 16.5 fronts which meant new rims needed. The rear is 17.5Lx24 so I can swap to 14.9x24 easily. The stock r1 option on mine was 13 something x 28.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

It is not just a matter of installing R1 tires on R4 rims, you also need to take in consideration the ratio of the rear wheels to the front wheels on a FWD tractor. If the two are not matched you will either have the rear wheels pushing the front end or the front end trying to pull the rear of the tractor. Size does matter in this situation.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes sorry, I should have mentioned, I had to do up spreadsheets of tire diameters for the mechanical ratio front to back as I was not using the original sizes.

I actually ran 31x10.50 LT truck tires on the front last winter as they are better on the ice for snow removal.


----------

